# Unexplained occational ping spikes to router



## Mevlok (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello all! I am new here, so please forgive me if I leave out any important information. I updated to Windows 10 a few days after the release and  everything went smoothly and has been nearly flawless ever since.. so I thought. Once I started gaming I noticed random spikes in latency. I would be going from around 30-40ms, then jump to over 1k for an instant, then it drops back down to normal. The spikes only last about 1 second, but is certainly enough to disrupt my game play. I have search all over the web far and wide to find a solution and nothing has worked. I even game Microsoft a chance to try to figure it out and the representative basically said that he ran out of ideas. I am at the end of my rope.

Recently, I realized that the problem is internal as the ping spikes show up when pinging my home router. I sadly cannot try a wired connection with this PC, but the only wired PC in the house does not have this issue. I have done testing with 3 Windows 10 PCs (one is this PC) and 2 Windows 7 PCs. All Windows 10 PCs were on wireless, and one Windows 7 was wired (the one I mentioned), and the other wireless. The only ones that showed the ping spikes were this PC and one of the Windows 10s which was a laptop and I have no idea what they have in common, while the other Windows 10 on wifi is acting completely normal. This PC and the laptop on Windows 10 both had the spikes occur at the same time every time, which leads me to believe that it is not a problem with my wireless adapter. Though the problems seems to have started with Windows 10, as far as I can tell by using 2 different scanning programs, I am the only one in the area using channels in my range (channel 11) and there are no cordless home phones or baby monitors or anything of the sort to cause interference.

What I have tried:
-Uninstalling and reinstalling of both the wireless card chipset manufacturer and Windows default drivers.
-Scanning Windows itself for errors
-Power cycling everything
-Enabling "Multimedia/Gaming Environment"
-Changing the Preamble Mode on my router to Short
-Moving the PC (though the laptop that showed spikes was tested while sitting next to the router)
-Changing channels
-Disconnecting all other devices from the wifi
-Uninstalling various programs including antivirus
-Disabling various Windows 10 features such as peer2peer updates, location, etc.
-Disabling the 5G broadcast from my router (Only my phone can use it anyway)
-Booting into Safe Mode with Networking (ping spikes still occur)
-Disabling ipv6

There is probably more, but I have tried so many things that I cannot recall them all.

My router is a WNDR3700v3
The only information I have about my wireless adapter is that I believe the chipset is RT2860T which I gathered from the HardwareIDs Ven_1814 Dev_0701 using pcidatabase.com



Example:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1344ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64


Windows IP Configuration


Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

  Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
  Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

  Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
  IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
  Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
  Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

  Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Noxion10
  Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
  Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
  IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
  WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

  Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
  Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
  Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #2
  Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-6F-B5-56-AC
  DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
  Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

  Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
  Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
  Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : **-**-**-**-**-**                <--(I hid it)
  DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
  Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
  IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
  Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
  Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 2, 2015 4:56:58 AM
  Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 3, 2015 4:57:02 AM
  Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
  DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
  DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
  NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Thank you in advance for your time and assistance. Please let me know if there is any other information you require.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 2, 2015)

what about ping to any web, it gives the same result?
and does it affect on your connection?


----------



## Mevlok (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes, it does. Also, if I lag out from a spike while playing a game and quickly tab to my ping running in cmd, I can see exactly when it happened. I have tried having PrefMon up and on network while watching the ping but it does not seem to be caused by any process.

This was a ping to google:


Reply from 74.125.21.99: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=46
Reply from 74.125.21.99: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=46
Reply from 74.125.21.99: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=46
Reply from 74.125.21.99: bytes=32 time=1352ms TTL=46
Reply from 74.125.21.99: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=46
Reply from 74.125.21.99: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=46
Reply from 74.125.21.99: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=46


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 2, 2015)

https://i.imgur.com/3ReF7sv.jpg


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 2, 2015)

have you take a look at your setting?




i dunno it will work or not just give a shot at it

oh yeah i forgot, since you use win 10, your os may transfer some data through network


----------



## Mevlok (Sep 2, 2015)

I have, I do not seem to have a Beacon Interval option or Transmit Power option, but this problem did not exist previously with the same hardware.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 2, 2015)

Mevlok said:


> I have, I do not seem to have a Beacon Interval option or Transmit Power option, but this problem did not exist previously with the same hardware.


umm before you put win 10 there your ping and connection is fine, but after you put win 10 you have it?


----------



## Mevlok (Sep 2, 2015)

Not directly, but after a couple weeks of having Windows 10


----------



## Kaynar (Sep 2, 2015)

It could be a bad windows10 update that messes with the network code for windows for security reasons... if you are THAT much desperate you could try to uninstall some updates (if thats possible on win10) or even format and dont install new updates to see if problem still persists.


----------



## Mevlok (Sep 2, 2015)

You cannot uninstall updates to my knowledge and you cannot disable updates.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 3, 2015)

Mevlok said:


> You cannot uninstall updates to my knowledge and you cannot disable updates.



Pretty sure you can uninstall them.  Not that it helps much, they'll come back unless disabled by group policy, or hidden by a third party tool.

This sounds more like he's using a generic nic driver than any W10 conspiracy.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 3, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Pretty sure you can uninstall them.  Not that it helps much, they'll come back unless disabled by group policy, or hidden by a third party tool.



On Home you can't but Windows 10 Pro you can


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 3, 2015)

also disable the windows media network sharing service it murderizes connections


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2015)

its possibly simple wifi interference. turn off electrical devices, especially cordless ones until you find the culprit.

remember that bluetooth and cordless phones matter here too, when using 2.4GHz wifi.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 3, 2015)

also they can upgrade the firmware to tomato or ddwrt as well.


----------



## Mevlok (Sep 3, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply.

R-T-B,
   As I said in the op, I have tried both generic Windows drivers and ones directly from the chipset manufacturer.

Mussels,
   In the op I also said that I have already rules these out, but thank you for the reminder.

remixedcat,
   I have not heard of either of those answers yet. I will try the media network and look into the firmware. Thank you for the pointers.


An update:
It is *definitely* something with Windows 10, whether it be an update that caused it, a driver incompatibility or something else. I have created another partition on my drive and installed Windows 7 again and I do not have the issue. I am also using generic Windows drivers for my wifi card in Windows 7, but I have tested with the chipset drivers as well and I still cannot replicate the problems I have in 10.

Something I should have mentioned before, the spikes can be quite a long time apart. I've seen them be anywhere from 30 seconds to 15 minutes apart (usually around 5-10mins) and it is only ever 1 ping spike at once, just as it looks in the ping examples in my op.

I am fairly certain that the problem started with a Windows Update.

Thank you everyone for your effort and suggestions.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 3, 2015)

Maybe Windows 10 being a bit agressive with the power saving?  Dunno.  Drawing a blank now.


----------



## Mevlok (Sep 3, 2015)

I believe my only option at this point is to just stick with Windows 7 while popping into 10 every now and then to check for updates and ping tests.


----------



## Frick (Sep 3, 2015)

Can you try a different router? It could be some weird compatibility thing.


----------



## Mevlok (Sep 3, 2015)

I do not have another one to try, but I already have another Windows 10 PC on Wifi that is not having an issue.


----------



## Makaveli (Sep 20, 2015)

Who is your ISP and what modem are you using?


----------



## Mevlok (Sep 20, 2015)

The problem occurs when I have my modem disconnected and ping my router directly. If I am not mistaken, that rules out the possibility of it being ISP related. Also the problem only occurs in Windows 10 and only started after a couple weeks, leading me to believe that it was an update that started this. For the time being, I have installed a second partition with Windows 7 again and I load up 10 from time to time for updates until the problem is patched.


----------

